# Drag and Drop Shell Script



## macxonly (May 14, 2003)

Okay... I have found scattered resources on the web pertaining to this issue, but can't really understand how to implement it.

I want to create and Applescript, that I can drop a file onto.  The applescript then calls a shell script on the file that I dropped.


I got the "code" below from here 

on open filelist
  repeat with i in filelist
    do shell script "my_command " & POSIX path of i
  end repeat
end open

Now I have no idea how I can implement the path of the file that I dropped onto the script...  Any ideas?


----------



## bluehz (May 17, 2003)

Forget the AppleScript part of it and go full shell script. You will be pleasantly suprised with the speed difference. Get this <http://www.advogato.org/proj/DropScript/> to convert shell scripts into drag and drop apps. Can also create shell script services that wil appare in the services menu.


----------

